# Industry News: Fujifilm Introduces the flagship X-H2S



## Canon Rumors Guy (May 31, 2022)

> Press Release:
> Valhalla, N.Y., May 31, 2022 – FUJIFILM North America Corporation today announced the launch of its next flagship X Series mirrorless digital camera, FUJIFILM X-H2S (X- H2S). The most advanced X Series mirrorless camera yet, X-H2S includes advanced features for both still photography and video. It is also the first APS-C digital camera of its kind to feature Fujifilm’s 26.16MP X-TransTM CMOS 5 HS imaging sensor, a stacked, back-side illuminated imaging sensor with a signal reading speed up to four times faster than Fujifilm’s previous X-TransTM CMOS 4*1.
> *Preorder the Fujifilm X-H2S $2499*
> X-TransTM CMOS 5, combined with the newly minted X-Processor 5...



Continue reading...


----------



## blackcoffee17 (May 31, 2022)

Looks like a nice camera with full of features but does it worth $1000 over the R7?


----------



## Czardoom (May 31, 2022)

For folks who did not find the R7 to be high-end enough, this should make you happy. Plus a new 150-600 lens!


----------



## Del Paso (May 31, 2022)

Czardoom said:


> For folks who did not find the R7 to be high-end enough, this should make you happy. Plus a new 150-600 lens!


Don't tempt me!
But I hate the Fuji menus, fortunately.
Edit: just noticed they have a new cutie: 150-600mm tele zoom...$1999 !
Do I still hate Fuji's menus???


----------



## Chaitanya (May 31, 2022)

Czardoom said:


> For folks who did not find the R7 to be high-end enough, this should make you happy. Plus a new 150-600 lens!


That lens is highly desirable at its asking price. Though Fuji hasn't specified Max mag ratio of that lens and compared to RF 100-500(or EF 100-400) its not particularly close focusing so its strictly a wildlife/birding lens and might not be suitable for butterflying.


blackcoffee17 said:


> Looks like a nice camera with full of features but does it worth $1000 over the R7?


Stacked CMOS Sensor, Full featured video modes including support for ProRes RAW, info panel, faster CF express slot, 7 user custom modes, weather sealing, full sized HDMI port, X- sync port, 20,30,40 fps in electronic shutter mode and RAW buffer depth of over 150 frames in 40fps and 400 RAW files in 15fps mechanical shutter mode, option to add battery grip. So yeah it looks like a good upgrade over R7.


----------



## joseph ferraro (May 31, 2022)

Anyone notice the active cooling fan in the Recommended Accessories https://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1708267-REG/fujifilm_16757344_x_h_fan.html I'm not hating on it or anything, think its a smart addition to keep a device working longer, and it's kind of nice they added the mounting holes right behind the screen. I'm still happy with my R5, though I am really only using it for my macro work at the moment which is mainly stills.


----------



## unfocused (May 31, 2022)

Czardoom said:


> For folks who did not find the R7 to be high-end enough, this should make you happy. Plus a new 150-600 lens!


Rear controls look slightly less sophisticated than R7. Just sayin.


----------



## DBounce (May 31, 2022)

Fujifilm had the good sense to include 3:2 video shooting mode on this camera. *@Canon* 3:2 and 4:3 full sensor height shooting mode are very important in this day and age of *social media*. Please add this feature to your mirrorless bodies via firmware update. It’s no longer just a “nice to have” for people that shoot content for social media… it’s pretty much a *“must have”*

I honestly can’t understand why so many camera companies have such a poor understanding of the direction that the market is trending? It’s a real freaking mystery to me.


----------



## LSXPhotog (May 31, 2022)

I sold all my EOS-M stuff last year and switched to Fujifilm for my APS-C vacation/recreational cameras. The area Fuji has struggled the most and by an enormously obvious margin was with their autofocus. This camera has made some giant leaps in their AF and the ability to, at the very least, track a subject on the screen from great distances. However, I've now seen nearly every review point out the fact that it's not actually tracking the subject confidently and is missing a lot of shots that are "just out of focus" and not sharp... Chris Nichols from DPReview did their simple "Jordan zig-zag toward the camera" AF test and at 40fps it didn't exactly do well in release priority mode. They put the camera into focus priority shooting and every single shot was in perfect focus...buuuuut the camera dropped to 13fps to make that happen.

So it's sounding like this is a very excellent camera and will be a great piece of gear and hardware into the future - if supported by Fujifilm better than their cameras have been in recent times. The sensor readout is said to be 5.6 milliseconds in 12-bit mode, which is 1/180 - the same as the full frame Canon R3. Not sure that's really so impressive from a smaller APS-C sensor. I'm just trying to talk myself out of the idea I have to sell my R6 and XT-4 and have this join my work fleet...I just don't think Fujifilm is there yet with their system for my work needs.


----------



## entoman (May 31, 2022)

blackcoffee17 said:


> Looks like a nice camera with full of features but does it worth $1000 over the R7?


If the R7 had pro build quality, 40fps, BSI sensor and all the other goodies offered by this Fujifilm machine, would you have been willing to pay USD 2500 for it?

Canon are not truly interested in producing the "best" cameras, what they really want is to produce the *best selling* cameras. They know that the market for a pro-grade APS is pretty small, which is why they brought out a prosumer R7 at a bargain price. It'll sell like hot cakes, but in most regards the Fujifilm appears to be the "better" camera.


----------



## blackcoffee17 (Jun 1, 2022)

entoman said:


> If the R7 had pro build quality, 40fps, BSI sensor and all the other goodies offered by this Fujifilm machine, would you have been willing to pay USD 2500 for it?
> 
> Canon are not truly interested in producing the "best" cameras, what they really want is to produce the *best selling* cameras. They know that the market for a pro-grade APS is pretty small, which is why they brought out a prosumer R7 at a bargain price. It'll sell like hot cakes, but in most regards the Fujifilm appears to be the "better" camera.



I would rather pay $1500 for the R7 because it has 90% of what I need. The only thing I would like from the Fuji is the better viewfinder and higher quality 4K60.


----------



## fox40phil (Jun 1, 2022)

Czardoom said:


> For folks who did not find the R7 to be high-end enough, this should make you happy. Plus a new 150-600 lens!


yeah but from CANON.... damn it.


----------



## t.linn (Jun 1, 2022)

LSXPhotog said:


> I sold all my EOS-M stuff last year and switched to Fujifilm for my APS-C vacation/recreational cameras. The area Fuji has struggled the most and by an enormously obvious margin was with their autofocus. This camera has made some giant leaps in their AF and the ability to, at the very least, track a subject on the screen from great distances. However, I've now seen nearly every review point out the fact that it's not actually tracking the subject confidently and is missing a lot of shots that are "just out of focus" and not sharp... Chris Nichols from DPReview did their simple "Jordan zig-zag toward the camera" AF test and at 40fps it didn't exactly do well in release priority mode. They put the camera into focus priority shooting and every single shot was in perfect focus...buuuuut the camera dropped to 13fps to make that happen.
> 
> So it's sounding like this is a very excellent camera and will be a great piece of gear and hardware into the future - if supported by Fujifilm better than their cameras have been in recent times. The sensor readout is said to be 5.6 milliseconds in 12-bit mode, which is 1/180 - the same as the full frame Canon R3. Not sure that's really so impressive from a smaller APS-C sensor. I'm just trying to talk myself out of the idea I have to sell my R6 and XT-4 and have this join my work fleet...I just don't think Fujifilm is there yet with their system for my work needs.


Although there were many things I liked about Fuji, and a surprising number of ways in which Fuji's OS is more sophisticated than Canon's, I left Fuji after 7 years and came back to Canon. AF was one of the big reasons, and there's nothing I've seen so far that suggests the X-H2S has closed the gap. AF in the X-H2S may be better than previous Fuji bodies but progress seems incremental. From what I've seen it remains unreliable in video and still not Canon or Sony-like in stills when it comes to tracking. Their best "red badge" zooms are just as big as RF glass (in some cases, bigger), their telephoto zooms go soft at the long end, and their less expensive zooms have a nervous bokeh that can be obnoxious in certain scenarios. Add to this the fact that the company has basically abandoned the kaizen philosophy that engendered so much loyalty and it becomes harder to make the case for the X-Series in 2022. The notable exception is if you shoot primes. Here Fuji remains an attractive choice.


----------



## Blue Zurich (Jun 1, 2022)

It's got a little Nikon F4 in it


----------



## mdcmdcmdc (Jun 1, 2022)

Wow. Less than two weeks ago, I assumed if anybody was going to break the $2000 barrier in APS-C, it would be Canon.

Nice to see another high-end APS-C body announcement. Fuji has always been serious about APS-C. They've got a great line of lenses, especially if you like primes.

One area where I understand Fuji has lagged Canon and Sony in the past is in action AF speed, accuracy, and tracking. It will be interesting to see how the additional processing and "evolved" AF pans out.

I hope it's a big seller for them!


----------



## Stig Nygaard (Jun 1, 2022)

Would I be ready to pay $1000 extra for the R7 if Canon added stacked sensor, CFExpress, larger buffer and a higher resolution EVF? *YES, I most definetely would!* (and especially if Canon also added a builtin GPS ;-)).

But the EOS R7 - even if it doesn't feel like a true 7DII succesor - also seems to be a nice camera. And the more details I learn about it, the nicer it becomes. But in the long run, it looks like Canon have a new serious competitor in the high-end "action ready" APS-C market to look out for. Looking forward to hear how Fuji's updated AF works in practice on a final release camera.

But Dear Canon! Launch an "R7x" next year, and you will get my money twice


----------



## Chaitanya (Jun 1, 2022)

Stig Nygaard said:


> Would I be ready to pay $1000 extra for the R7 if Canon added stacked sensor, CFExpress, larger buffer and a higher resolution EVF? *YES, I most definetely would!* (and especially if Canon also added a builtin GPS ;-)).
> 
> But the EOS R7 - even if it doesn't feel like a true 7DII succesor - also seems to be a nice camera. And the more details I learn about it, the nicer it becomes. But in the long run, it looks like Canon have a new serious competitor in the high-end "action ready" APS-C market to look out for. Looking forward to hear how Fuji's updated AF works in practice on a final release camera.
> 
> But Dear Canon! Launch an "R7x" next year, and you will get my money twice


Personally not a big fan of built-in GPS as they suck too much battery(Some MS employees had published an interesting paper about offloading GPS calculations to cloud and how it would benefit with battery drain on cell phones) even on DSLRs that had built-in GPS they made battery life worse and in case of MILC they would bring cameras to their knees. I would much rather carry a dedicated receiver in my bag(since I have a habit of getting lost in forests) and these days thanks to Bluetooth LE and Camera apps connected to phones having GPS built-into camera bodies is not as much of a necessity.


----------



## Stig Nygaard (Jun 1, 2022)

Chaitanya said:


> I would much rather carry a dedicated receiver in my bag(since I have a habit of getting lost in forests) and these days thanks to Bluetooth LE and Camera apps connected to phones having GPS built-into camera bodies is not as much of a necessity.


Okay, lets make it short, because discussion have been up a 100 times before.
I happily take the extra battery use. App/bluetooth solution also costs battery, and for both camera and phone. Plus it just works like shit in practice. The dedicated tracker in my bag (and sync in post-processing) is also my fallback solution today, but it feels like going 10 years back in time :-(


----------



## Chaitanya (Jun 1, 2022)

Stig Nygaard said:


> Okay, lets make it short, because discussion have been up a 100 times before.
> I happily take the extra battery use. App/bluetooth solution also costs battery, and for both camera and phone. Plus it just works like shit in practice. The dedicated receiver in my bag (and sync in post-processing) is also my fallback solution today, but it feels like going 10 years back in time :-(


fair enough, found the paper from Microsoft just sharing the link here: 





Offloading to Improve the Battery Life of Mobile Devices - Microsoft Research


Moving the responsibility for certain computation, communication, and storage operations away from a mobile device’s main processor can help save power while simultaneously increasing performance. Here, the authors present an overview of three such offloading techniques. This department is part...



www.microsoft.com


----------



## AlanF (Jun 1, 2022)

H2S stinks.


----------



## Del Paso (Jun 1, 2022)

AlanF said:


> H2S stinks.


This post can't be from the friendly and polite AlanF we know.
Has your computer been hacked?


----------



## AlanF (Jun 1, 2022)

Del Paso said:


> This post can't be from the friendly and polite AlanF we know.
> Has your computer been hacked?


H2S smells like rotten eggs, and is the stink gas used by schoolboys for generations. A bit of a marketing disaster by Fuji. To think that they were once a company using chemicals.






Hydrogen Sulfide - Overview | Occupational Safety and Health Administration







www.osha.gov


----------



## miric (Jun 1, 2022)

Why Fudzi stuff on Canon forum?  Is DPR not enough to read such kind of news and make comparisons?

Oh, poor Fudzi, they still didn't drop X-TraMs.


----------



## Franklyok (Jun 1, 2022)

Czardoom said:


> For folks who did not find the R7 to be high-end enough, this should make you happy. Plus a new 150-600 lens!


Looks like good specs for R7C ...


----------



## mdcmdcmdc (Jun 1, 2022)

Czardoom said:


> For folks who did not find the R7 to be high-end enough, this should make you happy. Plus a new 150-600 lens!


If Canon had made that lens, no matter how good it is, everyone would be howling about f/8.


----------



## mdcmdcmdc (Jun 1, 2022)

Chaitanya said:


> fair enough, found the paper from Microsoft just sharing the link here:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Interesting article, thanks for posting the link. However, to your original statement, the article cites GPS as an example of a function that _can’t_ be offloaded to the cloud.


----------



## bergstrom (Jun 1, 2022)

$2499 for a CROP body?? Jeez!


----------



## lote82 (Jun 1, 2022)

I'm still very happy with preordering the R7. The price of the H2S is nearly two times of the R7. For videographers it could be reasonable to buy the H2S. But as a stills only (which I am) I don't think so. Regarding the first reviews the AF of the H2S is "inconsistent". Maybe it's because it is pre-production, but I rather think fuji just failed to close the gap to Canon and Sony ... time will tell.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jun 1, 2022)

AlanF said:


> H2S stinks.


I saw what you did, there. 

Some foliage in your honour:


----------



## entoman (Jun 1, 2022)

blackcoffee17 said:


> I would rather pay $1500 for the R7 because it has 90% of what I need. The only thing I would like from the Fuji is the better viewfinder and higher quality 4K60.


I wouldn't consider the Fujifilm simply because I'm already deep into Canon with an R5 and several RF/EF lenses.

The R7 has decent specs, but I much prefer the R5/R6 ergonomics to those of the R7.

I really wish that Canon had a pro-quality APS with Fujifilm-level specs, rather than the half-hearted compromise which is the R7.

Nevertheless, I'll check out the R7 when it hits the stores and may end up getting one, as it's affordable as a backup to the R5, and a better option than keeping my 5DMkiv and EF glass as backup.


----------



## LSXPhotog (Jun 1, 2022)

t.linn said:


> Although there were many things I liked about Fuji, and a surprising number of ways in which Fuji's OS is more sophisticated than Canon's, I left Fuji after 7 years and came back to Canon. AF was one of the big reasons, and there's nothing I've seen so far that suggests the X-H2S has closed the gap. AF in the X-H2S may be better than previous Fuji bodies but progress seems incremental. From what I've seen it remains unreliable in video and still not Canon or Sony-like in stills when it comes to tracking. Their best "red badge" zooms are just as big as RF glass (in some cases, bigger), their telephoto zooms go soft at the long end, and their less expensive zooms have a nervous bokeh that can be obnoxious in certain scenarios. Add to this the fact that the company has basically abandoned the kaizen philosophy that engendered so much loyalty and it becomes harder to make the case for the X-Series in 2022. The notable exception is if you shoot primes. Here Fuji remains an attractive choice.


Yep! I warn everyone making the switch to be prepared to take a major step backwards in autofocus. Fuji users are actually beginning to feel like the worst camera fans out there because if you say ANYTHING negative about their cameras, they harass you endlessly. I posted a negative review about a lens, the XF27mm f/2.8 WR R lens on DPReview and it offended the moderator so much that my account ended up being suspended. I just highlighted the worst focus breathing of any lens I’ve ever used and the really poor minimum focusing distance. Thought the lens was overrated and sold it….this sent them into a temper tantrum of harassment about how sharp and compact the lens was and that comes with a trade off!! Haha I said that the Canon EF-M 22mm f/2 had none of these issues, cost less money, and was almost identical in size - still being called a pancake lens. Oh well!

The autofocus on X-H2S that I’m seeing is still pretty bad and laggy. Then you hear the reviewer say they’ve caught up to or are showing boxes on ear subjects further out than Canon/Sony….then you look at the footage and it’s a mess. Haha The reviewers are just pathetic and dishonest people looking to capitalize on thei affiliate links for preorder. Why Fujifilm can’t get their autofocus to just stick to a single subject is beyond me.

I would also like to highlight that as great as the video features are with this camera, very VERY VERY few of Fuji’s lenses are even usable as video lenses. Zooms fake being parfocal by adjusting the focus as you zoom…which comes in odd pulses of focus and makes all footage unusable if you zoom. Manual focus on all lenses I’ve owned/used (including the latest LM) is also done in pulses so you can’t actually perform a smooth manual focus transition - for some reason autofocus can achieve this, but now manually pulling?

I could go on and on. But if I am 100% honest, I truthfully don’t believe I’ve ever had more fun shooting a digital camera than when I walk around with a Fuji. It makes it the perfect recreational and fun camera to own for me…but it’s not ready for prime time professional use - at least not for me shooting motorsports, automotive, commercial, and real estate photo/video on a daily basis.


----------



## djack41 (Jun 1, 2022)

Big question is AF. How will it compare to say the R5 or A1?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jun 1, 2022)

LSXPhotog said:


> I posted a negative review about a lens, the XF27mm f/2.8 WR R lens on DPReview and it offended the moderator so much that my account ended up being suspended. I just highlighted the worst focus breathing of any lens I’ve ever used and the really poor minimum focusing distance. Thought the lens was overrated and sold it….this sent them into a temper tantrum of harassment about how sharp and compact the lens was and that comes with a trade off!! Haha I said that the Canon EF-M 22mm f/2 had none of these issues, cost less money, and was almost identical in size - still being called a pancake lens. Oh well!


Well, it's not like DPR is biased or anything. I mean, it's not like they're owned by a massive reseller that might not want negative comments about products they sell. Oh, wait.....


----------



## josephandrews222 (Jun 1, 2022)

AlanF said:


> H2S stinks.



Good find, AlanF...

I wonder how suitable Fuji's latest effort, the X-H2S, will fare as far as astrophotography is concerned 

...from:






Hydrogen Sulfide | NIOSH | CDC


Hydrogen sulfide (H₂S) is a colorless gas with a strong odor of rotten eggs. Exposure to hydrogen sulfide may cause irritation to the eyes and respiratory system.




www.cdc.gov





"Hydrogen sulfide (H₂S) is a colorless gas with a strong odor of rotten eggs. Exposure to hydrogen sulfide may cause irritation to the eyes and respiratory system. It can also cause apnea, *coma*, convulsions; dizziness, headache, weakness, irritability, insomnia; stomach upset, and if liquid: frostbite."


----------



## Blue Zurich (Jun 1, 2022)

I really like the look of Fujifilm products. Then I try them and the AF, colors and menus send me running. IMHO, It's not wrong to think that for some people it's an extension of their personality as opposed to a tool in which to create images. 

Look at me and my camera!


----------



## josephandrews222 (Jun 1, 2022)

neuroanatomist said:


> Well, it's not like DPR is biased or anything. I mean, it's not like they're owned by a massive reseller that might not want negative comments about products they sell. Oh, wait.....





LSXPhotog said:


> Yep! I warn everyone making the switch to be prepared to take a major step backwards in autofocus. Fuji users are actually beginning to feel like the worst camera fans out there because if you say ANYTHING negative about their cameras, they harass you endlessly. I posted a negative review about a lens, the XF27mm f/2.8 WR R lens on DPReview and it offended the moderator so much that my account ended up being suspended. I just highlighted the worst focus breathing of any lens I’ve ever used and the really poor minimum focusing distance. Thought the lens was overrated and sold it….this sent them into a temper tantrum of harassment about how sharp and compact the lens was and that comes with a trade off!! Haha I said that the Canon EF-M 22mm f/2 had none of these issues, cost less money, and was almost identical in size - still being called a pancake lens. Oh well!
> 
> The autofocus on X-H2S that I’m seeing is still pretty bad and laggy. Then you hear the reviewer say they’ve caught up to or are showing boxes on ear subjects further out than Canon/Sony….then you look at the footage and it’s a mess. Haha The reviewers are just pathetic and dishonest people looking to capitalize on thei affiliate links for preorder. Why Fujifilm can’t get their autofocus to just stick to a single subject is beyond me.
> 
> ...


Great post...well-written with your detailed impressions, the impressions of a working photographer with hands-on experience that I sense is worth trusting (no snark).

Elsewhere here you mentioned swapping your M gear for Fuji...which Ms did you own...which lenses...and you are (and remain) satisfied with the switch?

Also, I would really like to see the text of the review (XF27mm f/2.8 ?) you wrote that a moderator at DPR found objectionable.

And the DPR response, as well.

I tend not to lean conspiratorial about these things (for personal reasons relating to two+ decades of my own internet-related webmaster experience) and also, on a site like DPR, I sort of 'want to believe' what I'm reading.

I have no reason not to believe what you posted, though, and the real world is a tough, tough place at times. I guess I'd rather not know how hot dogs are made!

=====

Perhaps tangentially related:

Most but not all of those reading this board probably live in areas of the world where professional sports are a big deal.

Here in the United States, a number of sports teams have significant (and in some cases controlling) ownership of the television networks that televise their games.

A couple or three years ago, the Chicago Cubs major league baseball team started their own network: Marquee.

No more than a month ago, Marquee started up a new show: "The Reporters".

It turns out that Marquee broadcasts 24 hours a day...and is desperate for programming in addition to the live Cubs games.

The following passage is taken from the Chicago Tribune (link at the end):

=====

But some wondered how much candor reporters could exercise on Cubs-related topics while on a station run by the Cubs and Sinclair. Would a reporter be allowed to criticize the spending of Chairman Tom Ricketts? Could anyone say manager David Ross was an issue? Would the Cubs run interference to make sure top executives weren’t ripped?

One of those questions was answered Sunday. No, the network would not let a reporter criticize upper management — specifically Hoyer. _[added for context: the team's General Manager and President]_

Sunday’s show featured three veteran reporters: WSCR-AM 670′s David Haugh, the Chicago Sun-Times’ Maddie Lee and former sports anchor Peggy Kusinski. They were joined by WGN-AM 720 personality Bob Sirott, who was the moderator.

Sources said a segment on the Cubs’ unknown trade-deadline plans was going smoothly until Haugh, a former Tribune columnist, and Kusinski, who has a weekly show on WMVP-AM 1000, discussed the rebuild.

Haugh said Hoyer’s transparency was “lacking,” comparing it unfavorably with the job former President Theo Epstein did in explaining his game plan. Haugh wondered aloud if Hoyer was “tethered to reality” and asked for some clarity from the Cubs president. Kusinski agreed and called for “honesty.”

“That was the wrong term,” Kusinski told the Tribune.

The taping was abruptly halted shortly thereafter for what the reporters were told was a technical difficulty. They were then informed they would have to start the segment all over.

Before they began taping again, the reporters were told not to mention the “transparency” angle in the new segment.

“They kept saying, ‘Stick to what Jed [Hoyer] said (during a group interview last week),’” Kusinski said.

They avoided the subject and the original segment was edited out when the show aired Sunday morning.










Column: Criticize the Chicago Cubs? Not on Marquee Sports Network’s ‘The Reporters’ show.


No, Marquee Sports Network would not let a reporter criticize Chicago Cubs upper management — specifically Jed Hoyer.




www.chicagotribune.com





=====

The resolution of this problem for Marquee is that the show is now being aired 'live'...and Cubs management has stated publicly that there will be no interference from team executives on the program.

What you have described, LSXPhotog (your posting privileges were revoked?) really makes me wonder. I feel like I have a discerning eye but how can I discern what I am not allowed to see?

My oh my...and I hope this makes sense.


----------



## Phenix205 (Jun 2, 2022)

AlanF said:


> H2S stinks.


Extra(X)-H2S stinks even more.


----------



## LSXPhotog (Jun 2, 2022)

josephandrews222 said:


> Great post...well-written with your detailed impressions, the impressions of a working photographer with hands-on experience that I sense is worth trusting (no snark).
> 
> Elsewhere here you mentioned swapping your M gear for Fuji...which Ms did you own...which lenses...and you are (and remain) satisfied with the switch?
> 
> ...


I had the M5 (still have it, actually) and owned the M6 Mark II three times. (Long story there) Yes, I’m still satisfied with the switch, but the autofocus from Fujifilm is a very large step back even behind the old M5! Using Fuji cameras is just pure fun and enjoyable…it makes taking photos on vacation a lot more exciting to be so connected to the camera turning dials and thinking before you shoot. I’ve even brought the X-100V into the pits at the past two races I worked and really loved it’s size/weight/image quality.

As for the thread, it was deleted by the moderator. (I may have taken a screenshot, but I’m not sure where - I just looked.) But I can show you all the dialogue between me and the shithead moderator that was clearly on a power trip. I can then show you the email I sent to DPReview pleading my case and the email I got BACK from DPReview where they said their moderator was not in the right and that they would be speaking with them about it. Haha

Basically, you have a gear list on DPReview. I just sold the XF27mm f/2.7 lens and moved the lens from “Own” to “Owned” and left a short little 3 start review. I was completely unaware that this isn’t just a review like you see on B&H or Amazon…no, it’s an entire thread in their Fujifilm forum. So, unbenounced to me, there is a thread posted that has 3 pages in less than 24 hours. Comments like “It’s not overrated, it’s sharp!” Or “How can you not like this lens, it’s a pancake, it can’t be perfect.” Apparently if you’re a Fuji owner you can only have a hive mind thought on every lens or camera. If you speak poorly about something in your opinion, you are digitally tarred and feathered. Haha

Well, because I wasn’t there nurturing the comments section making replies, the moderator had already suspended my posting privileges when I returned - my comments had to be reviewed by moderators before they could be made public. I also have an incredibly arrogant private message from the moderator explaining to me etiquette for using their forum and how to properly review a lens - yes, seriously. I clarified my statements with him privately then made a post about it. It was at this time that I realized my posting privileges were suspended. My next post I wanted everyone to know what just happened - so I broke down exactly what I just said privately and that in less than 24 hours this guy’s immediate response was to suspended me all because I left a 3-start review on a lens he likes and wasn’t there to explain myself all day.

Moments later, I get an email informing me that I was permanently banned from DPReview. I protested it immediately with another employee and was reinstated in less than 12 hours. The whole ordeal took roughly 48 hours and I made 3 posts total. They admitted he was wrong and they would be speaking to him about it. The guy was on a power trip.

I’m not sure this was a conspiracy of them not wanting to say anything negative about a product on their site - that’s a little too “tin foil hat” for me. But this was a stupid Fujifilm fanboy with too much power that he flexed on me. Fuji is a weird camera system…it’s hard to define why there is so much passion behind their cameras and lenses…but I can tell you that I shoot with the X-T4 and XF70-300mm lens and I feel like it’s 1985 and I’m working for National Geographic and I’m having a blast using this thing. Meanwhile that lens is losing its mind as you zoom and pulsating focus to pretend it’s parfocal, and the camera body is finding a face in a tree behind a person’s face - and you don’t care. LOL


----------



## cary (Jun 2, 2022)

I remember that thread (I own Fuji too as well as that particular lens... ha). I was wondering what happened as I couldn't find it the next time I looked. When he deleted the thread, it appears that also deleted your review of the lens. I have a love/hate relationship with that lens. Love that it's a pancake, but hate that it doesn't have the performance of my EF-M 22mm.



LSXPhotog said:


> As for the thread, it was deleted by the moderator. (I may have taken a screenshot, but I’m not sure where - I just looked.) But I can show you all the dialogue between me and the shithead moderator that was clearly on a power trip. I can then show you the email I sent to DPReview pleading my case and the email I got BACK from DPReview where they said their moderator was not in the right and that they would be speaking with them about it. Haha


----------



## entoman (Jun 2, 2022)

Chaitanya said:


> Personally not a big fan of built-in GPS as they suck too much battery(Some MS employees had published an interesting paper about offloading GPS calculations to cloud and how it would benefit with battery drain on cell phones) even on DSLRs that had built-in GPS they made battery life worse and in case of MILC they would bring cameras to their knees.


The GPS on my (now sold) Canon 5DS caused it to lock up several times. Consequently, with my 5DMkiv and R5 bodies, I've never been brave enough to turn it on. I only very rarely need location data for my images, other than elevation, and I can get all that from my phone anyway.


----------



## entoman (Jun 2, 2022)

Blue Zurich said:


> I really like the look of Fujifilm products.


I think the styling and cosmetics of cameras greatly influences people's purchasing decisions (assuming the camera in question has the desired specification). In fact I believe that styling was the main reason why Nikon lost out to Canon on sales of DSLRs and now even more dramatically with MILCs.

Fujifilm have always produced attractively styled MILCs, but I never liked the ergonomics of the XT series. The X-H2S is much more to my liking, combining Fujifilm's beautiful and instantly recognisable trademark "retro" look, with specifications that blow many other cameras, including high-end FF models, into the dust.

Hopefully the existence of the X-H2S, and the likely launch of new Sony APS models, will encourage Canon to launch a pro-grade APS, based on either the R6 or R3. I suspect that prototypes already exist, but that they've been put on hold for a while, as a prosumer R7 will undoubtedly be a much bigger seller.


----------



## bbasiaga (Jun 2, 2022)

BSI stacked sensor at this prices gives me hope we could see on in the R5 and R6 mk2s. Granted, this is APSc, but still a much lower price point than others out there. 

Brian


----------



## SteveC (Jun 2, 2022)

AlanF said:


> H2S stinks.


I saw the same thing.

But if Toyota can successfully sell trucks with TRD emblazoned on the side, this much more obscure association won't matter.


----------



## LSXPhotog (Jun 2, 2022)

carys said:


> I remember that thread (I own Fuji too as well as that particular lens... ha). I was wondering what happened as I couldn't find it the next time I looked. When he deleted the thread, it appears that also deleted your review of the lens. I have a love/hate relationship with that lens. Love that it's a pancake, but hate that it doesn't have the performance of my EF-M 22mm.


PRECISELY!!!! My comparison point was and has always been the stunning EF-M 22mm lens. So I got the 27mm in the kit and was immediatly let down by everything it did. haha

Hopefully the moderator was at least suspended or reprimanded for what he did. DPReview doesn't make it very clear that when you review a lens it creates a public thread to discuss your review. Why?! I would have posted on the forum for that. haha


----------



## josephandrews222 (Jun 2, 2022)

LSXPhotog said:


> I had the M5 (still have it, actually) and owned the M6 Mark II three times. (Long story there) Yes, I’m still satisfied with the switch, but the autofocus from Fujifilm is a very large step back even behind the old M5! Using Fuji cameras is just pure fun and enjoyable…it makes taking photos on vacation a lot more exciting to be so connected to the camera turning dials and thinking before you shoot. I’ve even brought the X-100V into the pits at the past two races I worked and really loved it’s size/weight/image quality.
> 
> As for the thread, it was deleted by the moderator. (I may have taken a screenshot, but I’m not sure where - I just looked.) But I can show you all the dialogue between me and the shithead moderator that was clearly on a power trip. I can then show you the email I sent to DPReview pleading my case and the email I got BACK from DPReview where they said their moderator was not in the right and that they would be speaking with them about it. Haha
> 
> ...


...and also this from LSXPhotog (posted while composing a response):

PRECISELY!!!! My comparison point was and has always been the stunning EF-M 22mm lens. So I got the 27mm in the kit and was immediatly let down by everything it did. haha

Hopefully the moderator was at least suspended or reprimanded for what he did. DPReview doesn't make it very clear that when you review a lens it creates a public thread to discuss your review. Why?! I would have posted on the forum for that. haha

==========

Where to start here...

Thanks for letting us see behind the DPR curtain--I'm not surprised with anything in your report. In fact, what you've described seems quite reasonable. Of course, DPR as represented by the 'rogue' moderator was in the wrong. LIke you, I do not sense any systematic bias, though.

I suppose the DPR critics will say that the place is full of rogue moderators--not my experience, though, as a semi-regular poster there. Of course I could be mistaken.

And I share your admiration for the EF-M 22mm lens; both of our daughters have returned from overseas trips with images obtained with that lens mated to both the original M...and later, the M6 & M10 bodies...and I couldn't believe my eyes--the large sensor/tiny lens/small body combination delivered on all counts for two young adults who had (and have) never pressed the shutter button of any DSLR.

I have virtually the same respect for the EF-M 11-22 IS lens...I presume you have tried that one as well (I see from your list that you own the Fuji 10-24...at a kilobuck it is out of stock at B&H today). Especially when paired with the M6MkII's 'sort-of-still-modern' sensor, the IS properties of the 11-22 enable some amazing indoor/night-time vacation and travel shots...all in a package that, in my hands, works well with only a tiny (in fact, point-and-shoot) wrist-strap for handling.

Evidently the dials on your favorite (fun-to-shoot) Fuji are superior, in your view, to those found on the M6MkII. Of course I'm interested in the details...as many often point out, ergonomics matter a lot. 

I guess the demise of the M format means I'll be looking closer at any-and-all APS-C bodies and lenses, particularly those that are small-and-light.

Who knows...


----------



## Czardoom (Jun 2, 2022)

entoman said:


> I think the styling and cosmetics of cameras greatly influences people's purchasing decisions (assuming the camera in question has the desired specification). In fact I believe that styling was the main reason why Nikon lost out to Canon on sales of DSLRs and now even more dramatically with MILCs.


Wow, it's pretty amazing (but not surprising) how everyone is different I have been buying cameras since 1980 and not once did I care what the camera looks like. Nor have I been looking closely enough...I always thought Canon and Nikon look the most alike among the major brands!


----------



## Blue Zurich (Jun 2, 2022)

Czardoom said:


> Wow, it's pretty amazing (but not surprising) how everyone is different I have been buying cameras since 1980 and not once did I care what the camera looks like. Nor have I been looking closely enough...I always thought Canon and Nikon look the most alike among the major brands!


I commend you on not succumbing to our societies narcissistic vibe.


----------



## entoman (Jun 2, 2022)

Czardoom said:


> Wow, it's pretty amazing (but not surprising) how everyone is different I have been buying cameras since 1980 and not once did I care what the camera looks like. Nor have I been looking closely enough...I always thought Canon and Nikon look the most alike among the major brands!


I have to admit to being influenced by styling myself - there are some cameras that to me look stylish, e.g. Canon M and R series, Fujifilm XT series, OM Systems OM-1, and Ricoh GRIII. And then there are others that from a styling perspective just don't appeal, e.g. Panasonic, Sigma, Zeiss, Nikon and Sony.

But specifications, ergonomics and lens choice are my main considerations when it comes to parting with my money


----------



## entoman (Jun 2, 2022)

Blue Zurich said:


> I commend you on not succumbing to our societies narcissistic vibe.


I agree that society nowadays is extremely narcissistic - a deplorable trend. I guess there are some shallow folk who choose a camera to look fashionable or to impress others, but when my purchases are influenced by styling, it's not because I'm trying to impress anyone, it's simply because I appreciate good design.


----------



## stevelee (Jun 3, 2022)

AlanF said:


> H2S stinks.


Here they add that smell to the natural gas to let you perceive leaks.


----------



## ReflexVE (Jun 3, 2022)

Another switcher here. I want to confirm the points made about Fuji AF, it's way behind even the M50 I came from. That said I do not regret switching, I wanted something small and light at a reasonable price and the X-S10, outside of autofocus, was a measurable upgrade in every regard. If Canon takes crop sensor cameras seriously again at some point in the future I'd gladly reconsider them, but I wasn't impressed with the R7/R10 releases. Hopefully they go a bit more up the market and also get the size closer to the M line and what Fuji is releasing.

Advantages I've found with Fuji are a lack of feature crippling, products from the lower end of the stack tend to have the same specs and capabilities as the top of the stack, lacking only things like weather sealing and perhaps some controls. This lets you buy in at a reasonable price and get 90% of what you'd get at the top of the line. I don't suffer at all having bought a X-S10 vs a X-T4, and that's really nice. For me, the manual control options were a drawback, I tried to use them initially for several months with another Fuji camera I was able to borrow, but when the X-S10 was released I jumped to get that PSAM dial and I don't regret it. I get that a lot of photographers enjoy the classic controls, but for me it was just unnecessary simulation of a past that I had no connection to (I was never a film photographer).

I'm mixed on the lenses. As noted by others, Fuji users can be utterly fanatical about their lens options. And compared to Canon's crop options, Fuji has a much wider selection covering almost everything you could want to do. But many of them are first generation X mount and it really shows. Here is what I have and my thoughts -

XF16mmF1.4: Noticeably softer than the Sigma 16mm I used with my M50 at any aperture. Really do not enjoy it.
XF35mmF1.4: Coming from the excellent EF-M 32mm f/1.4 this lens was a disappointment all around. Slow and not terribly sharp. That said, the brand new XF33mmF1.4 is extremely nice, I do not own it yet but it is likely superior to Canon's offering.
XF56mmF1.2: This is a fantastic lens. It became my favorite almost immediately. For X mount it is the one that is on my camera the most, just as the 32mm was practically glued to my M50.
XF90mmF2: Also excellent, and with no EF-M equivalent unless you adapt an EF lens. Really nice for portraits and fairly fast focusing with more accuracy likely due to the LM AF mechanism.
XF16-80mm: This zoom is alright, image quality is 'okay' but not exceptional. Better than the kit lens you get with a M camera, but I prefer to just use primes in that range when possible.
XF55-200mm: Again it's okay, I think the EF-M 55-200 is superior. That said the new XF70-300mm is getting excellent reviews and looks nicer than the EF-M at all the crossover focal lengths, but I haven't tried it myself yet.

A real mixed bag IMO. The positive is that Fuji is aggressively upgrading the lineup both in terms of image quality and autofocus performance. The new 18/23/33 are getting fantastic reviews and apparently dramatically improve autofocus performance in the real world even on the existing bodies. I'll be taking advantage of Fuji fans love of the 16/35 to upgrade to the 18/33. There are no previews of those lenses yet on the X-H2S but I can't wait to see the results. The older lenses are lauded by Fuji fans for their supposed 'character' but I really am not sold on that, I value accuracy over distortion. When I want 'character' I'll grab my Helios.

I currently view the Fuji ecosystem as that bridge that is missing in Canon's current lineup between entry level and professional cameras, with many Fuji bodies being on par with at least the mid-range pro cameras (when paired with the right lenses and with the caveat about AF). The X-H2S has me excited, although it's likely not a camera I'll buy due to it's size and price, but given how Fuji tends to rapidly trickle down their top tier tech, I expect a nice upgrade to my X-S10 at some point in the next couple years that likely brings AF into the upper tier even if it's not best in class. Which is good enough for me.

I also did splurge on a GFX 100S GF110mmF2 and holy crap. Nothing I've seen on the market touches that for image quality and it's honestly a joy to shoot. Out of reach and completely unjustifiable in most cases however.


----------



## entoman (Jun 3, 2022)

ReflexVE said:


> ..... having bought a X-S10 vs a X-T4, and that's really nice. For me, the manual control options were a drawback, I tried to use them initially for several months with another Fuji camera I was able to borrow, but when the X-S10 was released I jumped to get that PSAM dial and I don't regret it. I get that a lot of photographers enjoy the classic controls, but for me it was just unnecessary simulation of a past that I had no connection to (I was never a film photographer).


As a fairly ancient photographer who used multiple film cameras including Alpa, Chinon, Contax, Fujica, Halina, Kodak, Konica, Linhof, Littlejohn, Minolta, Miranda, Nikon, Praktica, Rollei, Toyocaflex, Weltaflex, Yashica and Zorki, I spent half a lifetime with manual controls. But while Fujifilm XT series cameras are undoubtedly beautiful to behold, nothing would persuade me to revert to manual controls again. I consider the PASM dial method to be far quicker and simpler to use.


----------



## Chig (Jun 4, 2022)

entoman said:


> If the R7 had pro build quality, 40fps, BSI sensor and all the other goodies offered by this Fujifilm machine, would you have been willing to pay USD 2500 for it?
> 
> Canon are not truly interested in producing the "best" cameras, what they really want is to produce the *best selling* cameras. They know that the market for a pro-grade APS is pretty small, which is why they brought out a prosumer R7 at a bargain price. It'll sell like hot cakes, but in most regards the Fujifilm appears to be the "better" camera.


Sadly true  I would buy an R7 with these specs in an R6 body and so would many others even at say $2,500-3000 but Canon will make more money with the R7 as it is as it will sell at least 10x as many at a similar profit margin.

I've decided to skip the R7 and save up for an R6 instead


----------



## Chig (Jun 4, 2022)

entoman said:


> The GPS on my (now sold) Canon 5DS caused it to lock up several times. Consequently, with my 5DMkiv and R5 bodies, I've never been brave enough to turn it on. I only very rarely need location data for my images, other than elevation, and I can get all that from my phone anyway.


That's interesting as my 7Dii has started locking up lately so perhaps I should turn GPS off ?


----------



## justaCanonuser (Jun 4, 2022)

Btw Fujifilm obviously sticks with their "*X* rated"  camera and lens names. IMO it was a really smart move from Canon to overcome this inflationary "*X*" sort of names fashion, besides the 1D-X series, and go for a simple "R".


----------



## ISv (Jun 6, 2022)

Del Paso said:


> This post can't be from the friendly and polite AlanF we know.
> Has your computer been hacked?


Learn chemistry! Alan is Alan as we know him (in this case in his very best


----------



## Randumb Tech (Jun 6, 2022)

LSXPhotog said:


> Yep! I warn everyone making the switch to be prepared to take a major step backwards in autofocus. Fuji users are actually beginning to feel like the worst camera fans out there because if you say ANYTHING negative about their cameras, they harass you endlessly. I posted a negative review about a lens, the XF27mm f/2.8 WR R lens on DPReview and it offended the moderator so much that my account ended up being suspended. I just highlighted the worst focus breathing of any lens I’ve ever used and the really poor minimum focusing distance. Thought the lens was overrated and sold it….this sent them into a temper tantrum of harassment about how sharp and compact the lens was and that comes with a trade off!! Haha I said that the Canon EF-M 22mm f/2 had none of these issues, cost less money, and was almost identical in size - still being called a pancake lens. Oh well!
> 
> The autofocus on X-H2S that I’m seeing is still pretty bad and laggy. Then you hear the reviewer say they’ve caught up to or are showing boxes on ear subjects further out than Canon/Sony….then you look at the footage and it’s a mess. Haha The reviewers are just pathetic and dishonest people looking to capitalize on thei affiliate links for preorder. Why Fujifilm can’t get their autofocus to just stick to a single subject is beyond me.
> 
> ...


I completely relate to this! I recently published a few videos on YT that were highly critical of Fuji AF / AE in VIDEO mode and all the fanboys came screaming at me. I am one of those fanboys which is hilarious, but I'm also honest. If something isn't working as it should, people should know about it. I'm going to start selling some of my Fuji gear and am considering either Sony or Canon. Any advise from a former Fuji user like yourself?? Thx a bunch!


----------



## Del Paso (Jun 6, 2022)

ISv said:


> Learn chemistry! Alan is Alan as we know him (in this case in his very best


Learning chemistry and mathematics: I'd rather face the Inquisition or the KGB.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 6, 2022)

blackcoffee17 said:


> Looks like a nice camera with full of features but does it worth $1000 over the R7?



Seems good but too expensive at £2499 - for that same amount of ££ - would opt bit more for a Z7 MK 2 (good 20 mp APS mode) / or a R6 or if I really wanted a good and fair price APS ML would opt for the Canon R7 - coupled with some RF FF Glass. Beauty of Canon, Sony and Nikon ML system is that you can use same APS ML lenses (apart from EOS M lenses) on both APS and FF bodies in the same system and can expand to add more FF glass & FF body/ies compared to restrictive Fuji system - where only APS ML lenses can be mount.

Also plenty of Fuji APS ML lenses cost same or more than FF ML equivalents from Sony / Canon and Nikon.


----------



## LSXPhotog (Jun 7, 2022)

Randumb Tech said:


> I completely relate to this! I recently published a few videos on YT that were highly critical of Fuji AF / AE in VIDEO mode and all the fanboys came screaming at me. I am one of those fanboys which is hilarious, but I'm also honest. If something isn't working as it should, people should know about it. I'm going to start selling some of my Fuji gear and am considering either Sony or Canon. Any advise from a former Fuji user like yourself?? Thx a bunch!


Well I still have Fuji and I really enjoy it. But I'm extremely honest about them and I've grown to become incredibly honest about Canon as well. I could personally never bring myself to shooting on a Sony camera or getting involved with their system, but it doesn't mean I have any problems suggesting their cameras or admiring their continued accomplishments either. (5+ years ago I had a very poor interaction with brand rep and an Artisan that slammed that door shut and locked it twice. haha) Sorry to hear you were met with many comments that I'm sure weren't very polite. haha It's a great community to be a part of, but they do have their head down a bit and hate when people turn the lights on. I really think it's just a bunch of people that love taking photos and don't understand why some features are that important to others if they don't need them.

My advice is to identify the kind of photography you enjoy. There are certain things that Fuji does better than anyone else, which is provide their users with a deliberate, tactile feel you can't get with anyone else...but that comes at the cost of some AF tracking performance and quirky workflow hiccups. The X-H2S is an example of them departing from that, and moving to a more modern layout. Personally, I feel that the experience on a Canon is better tailored for speed, dependability, and is functionally better sorted out for my needs. But they're not really "fun" to shoot like a Fuji.


----------



## AEWest (Jun 8, 2022)

Stig Nygaard said:


> Would I be ready to pay $1000 extra for the R7 if Canon added stacked sensor, CFExpress, larger buffer and a higher resolution EVF? *YES, I most definetely would!* (and especially if Canon also added a builtin GPS ;-)).
> 
> But the EOS R7 - even if it doesn't feel like a true 7DII succesor - also seems to be a nice camera. And the more details I learn about it, the nicer it becomes. But in the long run, it looks like Canon have a new serious competitor in the high-end "action ready" APS-C market to look out for. Looking forward to hear how Fuji's updated AF works in practice on a final release camera.
> 
> But Dear Canon! Launch an "R7x" next year, and you will get my money twice


The question is: does Canon want to try to be the king of aps-c or not? They may well be content with the $1,500 price point as their top level camera in this format and focus on higher margin full frame cameras and lenses.


----------



## Chaitanya (Sep 9, 2022)

AEWest said:


> The question is: does Canon want to try to be the king of aps-c or not? They may well be content with the $1,500 price point as their top level camera in this format and focus on higher margin full frame cameras and lenses.


Just look at yesterdays announcement of XH2, will be waiting for review of that beast.


----------

